# My "spotless" Appy filly



## Dontworrybeappy (Aug 23, 2011)

This is "KpM Honeypony Appsolutely Surprising" (aka "Prize")- she's a silver black snowcap filly out of our "Lotadot Prissy Britches" and by "Woodstock North's Who's Appy Now"... she looks as if she'll stay AMHA sized and I LOVE her tailset, pretty head and movement... now if I can get her less fat than a beef cow, I'll show her next year! (don't like to starve my weanlings!)


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 23, 2011)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> This is "KpM Honeypony Appsolutely Surprising" (aka "Prize")- she's a silver black snowcap filly out of our "Lotadot Prissy Britches" and by "Woodstock North's Who's Appy Now"... she looks as if she'll stay AMHA sized and I LOVE her tailset, pretty head and movement... now if I can get her less fat than a beef cow, I'll show her next year! (don't like to starve my weanlings!)


That just made me laugh out loud!





She looks like a sassy little thing, very cute.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Aug 23, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> That just made me laugh out loud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a quote from my vet - I was complaining that my pretty filly's neck had gotten all yuckky - she said in TB's they call it "foal neck" - a combination of the nursing position and a mare that "milks like a cow", and that I should know by now that it gets better after weaning. I said - but it looks worse on Prize, and she said well her mother milks like a cow and the filly was growing like a beef!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Aug 23, 2011)

Appsolutely adorable!!!



I laughed too at your description of her chunkiness but I can relate, my appy filly this year is quite chubby as well! She looks spunky!


----------



## chandab (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a 2 year old that looks like that. She on a little pasture during hte day and hay at night plus a ration balancer, that's it; but she comes by it honestly, her mom is a chunky monkey.


----------



## Magic (Aug 26, 2011)

She sure looks a lot like her pretty Daddy!



(Except that he's not fat as a beef cow, that made me laugh too!) Glad to see that I'm not the only one with "pudgy" babies!


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 29, 2011)

LOL, I hear you on the 'beef cow' look. I have had a couple of weanlings just pork out like that, and worse. Had one last year that I refused to even take pictures of she was so obese. I had the vet even draw blood to see if there was something wrong. Fattest weanling I ever had but over the winter she slimmed down and this year as a yearling looks great. My little colt this year was also a little 'barrel'. I know now that they outgrow it, so I quit worrying.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Sep 3, 2011)

I had an Arab colt who started to get ephisitis when he was 3 months old.... I was really confused, we were feeding grass hay and grass/alfalfa pellets, no grain, no creep feeder, and his mother didn't share her feed well... my vet came to see him several times over a week or two and finally said "I THINK that we need to wean him TODAY. I think his dam's milk is too rich for him!" We moved his mom to the next corral and fed him just grass hay for a few days, adding pellets slowly and he turned out just fine - but that was 13 years ago, and I plumb forgot about it until I was so dismayed at Prize's transformation!

But I'm keeping her anyway, so we'll watch her slim into herself again, I'm sure!


----------



## wingnut (Sep 5, 2011)

She is *very* lovely!!!


----------

